# i lil help with hang tags



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

i want have the backside of my hang tag be a sticker but does any one know where i can get black sticker paper? or what would be the best way of doing this?


----------



## Lava Ink (Nov 28, 2007)

You will have to go to a digital printing service like a signage place. I don't know if you can utilize both sides of the sticker though because the media has printing on the reverse/ paper side of the sticker. 

You will have to use white vinyl and print the artwork onto that , including the black.


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

check out http://www.stickerrobot.com they can kiss cut punch a hole and die cut your hang tags, And full color front, and custom printed backs


----------

